# Sharpening stone plus bike.



## kreika (Jun 5, 2017)

https://monterey.craigslist.org/grd/6161910049.html



 
Another bike bites the dust but finds a new life...if it works.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice flat spot on the wheel!


----------



## kreika (Jun 5, 2017)

Lol


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 5, 2017)

Alternative power has been around for quite a while.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 5, 2017)

OG at a flea market last week, I was really tempted,don't see many factory built










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Nice flat spot on the wheel!




How does someone even do that?


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> How does someone even do that?



Leave it on the ground too long?


----------



## kreika (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm going with Fred Flintstone hitting the brakes to hard. Wait....that would've been his feet. Lol. Oh well.


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2017)

Maybe they used another grinding wheel to grind this wheel down.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 6, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Nice flat spot on the wheel!





No problem. It will grind out.


----------

